# Largest area you've ever rototilled?



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

This is the first year I have a rototiller, every year since I've hand dug and turned my gardens.

I LOVE the thing. I can't believe how easy it is to turn over ground.

My process: Rototill a new area (sod) and then let it sit for a week or two and then rototill it again and then plant.

Now with my new tool I'm full of ambition and thinking of doing a large plot (maybe 100 by 10) for planting fall wheat. 

Just curious, what is the largest plot that you have done with a rototiller? Heard any crazy story of someone doing 10 acres or something? Thanks.


----------



## potatoguru (May 6, 2013)

When my dad was a kid they use to rototill about a 2 acre area by hand for their garden every year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I do about 1/4 acre. My grandpa did about 2 acres for his sweet corn patch.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

wow that's amazing rototilling 2 acres. 

i'm looking more now and 1000sqft is what 5 pounds of rye or wheat will do

so I might try two patches each 10x100, guess it's not too crazy to rototill that much land after all


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

45n5- Good afternoon- The largest area I've ever rototilled was my old garden plot in the Arkansas Ozarks. it was maybe 100 by 100 feet. but it was SOOOO rocky that after tilling that garden, I felt like I'd been wrestled big hogs with a few mules kicking in the process.
That old garden plot was so rocky- and I'm not making this up- when I'd till at dusk in the evening, I could see sparks fly in the darkness when the steel tiller tines hit those old flint rocks.
Lord, that was a tough tilling! so even though it was not a big area physically, it was a really big area in its effect on me. I guess all things are relative.
Good afternoon to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

hello ed,

i'm fortunate that rocks are few and far between, it's smooth sailing rototilling my lot so far


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I think my dad did about 2 acres (tractor broke down, bought new (okay, very old) tractor, didn't have the right hook-ups on old eqpt. to hook to new tractor) this year with the tiller. We kind of all went out and took turns to get it done, and it isn't virgin ground or anything. It was still exhausting.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Growing up my buddy had to work a two acre garden. I would often help him so we could go do something. I would use the rear tine, and he would use the Troy Built Horse  we hoed it too. The biggest I've done myself was around one acre.


----------



## feeddixiefarm (Dec 29, 2012)

We have used front and rear tine walk behind tillers for years and like Ed said, it was exhausting. Last year we got a deal on a four foot tiller for our 2240 JD and boy does that make a difference. I still use the walk behind between rows after everything comes up. We have a 120x60, 40x80,80x100,and 80x80.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I till 1/4 acre. I havent done it all at 1 time, but I have been over all of it more than once and will be starting over again soon.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

i got out today and did 1000 square feet or 100x10, took me a little over 1 hour, i did it long ways and then across. couldn't ask for a prettier morning in Kentucky


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

4500 sq. ft. of rocks, with a little dirt thrown in, lol.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll give you a tip, rototill in the fall when you first start getting frosts, then again in spring before planting. The frost will kill off your weed roots and seeds, as well as insect eggs/larvae.


----------

